# It’s summer, time to start up Andre Iguodala trade rumors



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Like ants at your picnic, oppressive humidity in New York or outrageous gas spikes in California, there are just certain annoyances we have to deal with every summer.
> 
> In Philadelphia, that is Andre Iguodala trade rumors.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....time-to-start-up-andre-iguodala-trade-rumors/


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah Sixers really do have to move Andre. If they can move up the draft board that would be preferable too.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Send him to the Lakers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I honestly don't think Rudy Gay makes much of a difference.

If I'm running the Sixers I want to get a team that can compete for a spot in the ECF every year, and I think Gay keeps the team in around the same spot. The team needs size. Gay would give Turner and Holiday more room to operate, but the team would still be in the bottom half of the Eastern playoff teams.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The problem with the Sixers is that it's a fundamentally flawed team. They have to be creative with their next moves. It's either rip up a lot and step back, or be extremely creative as you move forward. A move like Iguodala for Rudy Gay is more lateral than anything else.

They're in a position right now with the new ownership and rising fan interest where they can't simply tear the team a part and rebuild. Fans are expecting a step forward (which realistically is home court advantage in the first and advancing to the second round. Bulls series this year was a fluke).

Right now Iguodala has his highest trade value of his career and that's the main reason you have to move him. He was the best player on the team but as long as he's here he's placed in a position that doesn't fit him and he gets undervalued on a nightly basis. Also Brand wants an extension but won't opt out unless he gets it. Sixers obviously want to amnesty him but there's no reason to amnesty him if you can't guarantee bringing someone else in. Kinda tricky.

Cap will open up regardless in 2013 but what can they really do right now?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The problem with this team is obviously the front court. Brand looked very old in the playoffs. Spencer Hawes is simply outmatched almost every night. Lavoy Allen is a serviceable bench big. Boston exposed Thad as the horrible defender he has always been. They do not really have a legit starting big man on the roster. That's why an Iggy for Pau swap makes a lot of sense to me. Hopefully the Lakers would also want Thad in that deal. Then they could safely extend Brand for a lot less money and bench Hawes. 

Meeks would be the short term solution at SG, but that's the next position they'd have to address.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't think extending Brand is a good idea. It's either amnesty him this year or let his contract come off the books after the season. He'll have his moments but he's too beat up to be anything but a liability for most of a 82 game season. Hawes has to go, and I can't take seeing Jodie Meeks start again.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Iggy for Al Jefferson, straight up. Problem(s) solved.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Iggy for Al Jefferson, straight up. Problem(s) solved.


I heard this thrown out during one of the Spurs/Jazz games on the telecast of the first round. I liked the idea then, and I like it now... for both teams.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> I heard this thrown out during one of the Spurs/Jazz games on the telecast of the first round. I liked the idea then, and I like it now... for both teams.


It doesn't address the Sixers interior defense needs, but it clears up the logjam on the wing while giving Philly a very good rebounder and excellent post scorer(on an expiring contract), and Utah clears the way for Favors at center while filling the enormous hole in their starting five next to Hayward. Iguodala's ability to be a secondary play-maker would be huge as well, because Devin Harris isn't exactly a top-notch set-up guy.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This trade would immediately put Utah in a much better position. They would really be a competent point guard away from being a force in the league if their young bigs continue to develop.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Utah would do nothing but aid the development of Hayward, Favors, and Kanter with this move. I just wonder if they could unload Harris.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> I just wonder if they could unload Harris.


Even if they can't, next year is the last on his contract. Clearly they wouldn't be in play for Deron Williams, but if they amnesty Harris they'd have 15ish million in cap space, allowing them to chase other guys on the free agent market, like Lin or Goran Dragic, or absorb a big contract(i.e. eat John Salmons' contract for Sacramento in return for Jimmer Fredette, and immediately sell out of season tickets).


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL Utah isn't stupid enough to go chasing Fredette.

But I like the Andre for Al trade for both teams.
Gives Kanter Favors more time. And Turner more time.


----------

